# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  only one eye?

## JesseW

Hey so I bought four tinc. Yellowback tadpoles from a local breeder and just recently they have been turning into frogs. One of four so far. The second of the tadpoles is getting close to being able to move to the viv with the first and I was looking at him to see if any of his tail was left when I noticed that he only has one eye! Is this a common occurrence with developing tads? Or did I do something wrong? If so what? I talked to the breeder about it and she offered to replace it for me but I kind of want to keep it. What are the chances of it surviving? Will it live a good life if I do and it survives? Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful and appreciated. BTW it is his right eye that is missing.

----------


## Paul

Poor little guy. I doubt it was anything that you did wrong. Keep an eye on him he may end up needing to be separated from the others so he doesn't have to compete for food.

----------


## Dale

What ever happened to this little guy?
I have a no eyed Red eared slider and she does just fine.
She can't compete with the other turtles for food, so, I have been hand feeding her for the last 10 years.

----------


## Heather

I'd keep him. He should do fine so long as he can catch his food. Be sure to provide his calcium with vitamin D3 and amphibian multivitamin dustings.

----------

